# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Άρχισε να βρέχει...

## sleopard

Παιδιά ψάχνω απεγνοσμένα ιδεές πως να προστατεύσω τα καναρίνια μου από την βροχή...λοιπόν εχω ενα κουβάκι και μία ζευγαρώστρα..σκέφτομαι να τα αφήσω έξω τον χειμώνα αλλά επειδή το μπαλκόνι ειναι μακροστενο και χωρίς τέντες φοβάμαι μην πιάσει καμία βροχή όταν λείπω και γίνουν μούσκεμα......Έχει κανείς να προτείνει καμία ιδέα;μην τα βαζω και τα βγάζω τα καημένα συνεχεια,να τα αφήσω μόνιμα εξω....Εγώ παντως σκέφτηκα την ιδέα της λαμαρινένιας ντουλάπας....δηλαδή να πάρω μια ντουλάπα και να βγάλω τα φύλλα απο μπροστά ετσι ωστε να πέρνουν αέρα και να προστατεύονται και από την βροχή.....

----------


## alexandr0s

Mπορείς να βάλεις πάνω απο το κλουβί ένα κομμάτι plexiglass και έτσι θα είναι σαν να είναι κάτω απο τέντα.    ::  
Το δοκίμασα και είχα καλά αποτελέσματα.

----------


## sleopard

το είχες δέσει πουθενά μήπως??

----------


## Antigoni87

Ίσως βοηθήσει και μια φωτό από το μπαλκόνι! Πάντως κι εγώ συμφωνώ με πλεξιγκλάς, όπως σου είπα στο πμ. Αλέξανδρε ή όποιος άλλος το έχει κάνει, μας ανεβάζετε μια φωτό αν είναι εύκολο;  ::

----------


## sleopard

http://img687.imageshack.us/i/dsc00431uf.jpg/


Αυτό ειναι το μπαλκονι.....στο βαθος μια κατασκευη που εκανα απο ξυλο αλλα ειναι μικρη και για την ζευγαρωστρα!!!περιμενω ιδεες.....  :winky:

----------


## alexandr0s

Εγώ το έχω φτιάξει ως εξής..
Επειδή το ένα απο τα κλουβιά που έχω μέσα τα κοκατίλ είναι στη γωνία στα κάγκελα, έβαλα 2 κομμάτια plexiglass. Το ένα στην πλάτη του κλουβιού ώστε να μήν τα χτυπάνε τα ρεύματα αέρα, και το άλλο πάνω στο κλουβί. Όταν αγόρασα τα plexiglass ζήτησα να μου κάνουν μικρές τρύπες στις δυο απο τις τέσσερις γωνίες, για να μπορώ να τα δένω στα κάγκελα.
Έτσι, τα δυο κομμάτια σχηματίζουν ενα Γ πίσω και πάνω απο το κλουβί, και είναι πλήρως καλυμμένο, ενώ οι γωνίες τους είναι δεμένες στα κάγκελα για να μήν κουνιούνται.
Σε πρώτη φάση έμεινα ικανοποιημένος.
Τώρα που έβαλα μεγαλύτερο κλουβί στα κοκατίλ, θα πάω και θα πάρω μεγαλύτερα κομμάτια plexiglass.
Σήμερα πχ. που έριχνε καρέκλες όλη τη μέρα, δέν είχαμε κανένα πρόβλημα. Το δικό μου plexiglass είναι διαφανές για να μήν τους κόβει το φως, αλλά μπορεί κάποιος πχ. να πάρει σκούρο μπλέ για να κρατάει και σκιά ας πούμε.  ::

----------


## voutsigoutsi

1)Ξύλινη Πέργκολα (έχει όλα τα μεγέθη ).
2)Ναύλον χοντρό  από πάνω ως κάτω και γύρω γύρω έως μπροστά που κλείνει στο πολύ κρύο η βροχή. (Στην φωτο δεν έχει μπει καθόσον καλοκαίρι ακόμα)
3)Τεντόπανο καλυμμένο κι αυτό με ναύλον στην κορυφή , στηρίζετε με καρφάκια.
4)Φαντασία και Όρεξη για να δημιουργήσεις κάτι παρόμοιο.  :winky:  


http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/2999/homexb.jpg

----------


## alexandr0s

Νικόλα το δικό σου είναι κομψοτέχνημα..   ::  
Σκέφτομαι να παω και εγώ στο Leroy Merlin και να πάρω κομμάτια, για να φτιάξω κάτι παρόμοιο...βέβαια είμαι τυχερός γιατί το δικό μου μπαλκόνι έχει γύρω γύρω τέντα, αλλά με την κατασκευή αυτή δείχνει πολύ πιο νοικοκυρεμένο

----------


## xXx

Μου αρέσει η ιδέα της πέργκολας πολύ...και την έχω δει και από κοντά στο σπίτι του Νίκου ομορφαίνει ...υπάρχει σε διάφορα μεγέθη όντως και θα στεγάσω τις ζευγαρώστρες μου φέτος και εγώ κάτω από μία τέτοια....εδώ στη Λάρισα έχω σημαντικό πρόβλημα με την υγρασία.....έχει να φανταστείτε τώρα 7 μέρες που βρέχει σερί και θα συνεχίσει να βρέχει για κάμποσες ακόμη σύμφωνα με τα δελτία καιρού...οι υγρασία αυτές τις μέρες στη Λάρισα μετρημένη από μένα κυμαίνεται από 70-90% και το μόνο που δεν θα επέλεγα στην κατασκευή του Νίκου είναι να κάνω χρήση νάιλον, αφού αυτό αν είναι και ερμητικά κλειστό και δεν αναπνέει από πουθενά ο χώρος θα εγκλωβίζει την υγρασία μέσα πράγμα πολύ επικίνδυνο για τα πουλιά, ό,τι χειρότερο θα μπορούσα να πω...είμαι στην αναζήτηση υλικών και περνάει από το μυαλό μου η τοποθέτηση στη βεράντα (πέραν από το υλικό που θα πλαισιώνει την πέργκολα) υλικού σαν τέντα αλλά να πέφτει κάθετα προς το μπαλκόνι και να βοηθάει επιπλέον στο να σπάει τους βοριάδες μιας και η κλούβα πτήσης και οι ζευγαρώστρες θα βρίσκονται σε βορεινή βεράντα και επίσης θα βοηθάει στο να αποφεύγω επιθέσεις αρπακτικών μιας και κάθε βράδυ πλέον στη βεράντα μου τα καναρίνια κοιμούνται με τις κουκουβάγιες "fullyhappy"  οι οπόιες όμως δεν μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι λόγο της προστασίας που έχω με σίτα στην κλούβα...θα είναι μάλλον ζελατίνα υψηλής διαφάνειας σαν αυτές που βάζουν σε καφετέριες χειμερινούς μήνες αν έχετε προσέξει...τώρα για το υλικό κάλυψης της πέργκολας ακόμη το ψάχνω, το σίγουρο είναι ότι από μπροστά θα μπει ξύλινο πορτάκι με  μεντεσέδες που να ανοίγει και να κλείνει αλλά να περιέχει και κουνουπόσιτα η οποία θα ανεβοκατεβαίνει. Δείτε σε φωτογραφίες αυτά που εννοώ πιο πάνω.

----------


## alexandr0s

Το σκέφτηκα και εγώ με τη ζελατίνα που βάζουνε οι καφετέριες..πόσο κοστίζει όμως να στην τοποθετήσουνε?

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Βασίλη πολύ ωραία τα υλικά που θες να χρησιμοποιήσεις!!!  ::  
Πάντως και το απλό χοντρό νάυλον πολύ καλό είναι και δεν είναι σε καμμιά περίπτωση ερμητικά κλειστό όπως λές.
Απλά προστατεύει απο ρευματα κρύο και αρπακτικά.
Για να είναι ΑΕΡΟΣΤΕΓΕΣ θα έπρεπε να το έχω εφαρμόσει με ειδικό μηχάνημα αεροστεγούς συσκευασίας...
Φέτος δεν πήρα τέτοιο...(¨Αιντε τζόρνιο κούνα το κέφαλι σου να λιώσουν τα παγάκια..  ::  )

----------


## xXx

> Το σκέφτηκα και εγώ με τη ζελατίνα που βάζουνε οι καφετέριες..πόσο κοστίζει όμως να στην τοποθετήσουνε?


αυτό δεν το ξέρω ακόμη δεν έχω ρωτήσει...οι απλές τέντες παίζουν από 24-32 ευρώ το τετραγωνικό!

----------


## xXx

> Βασίλη πολύ ωραία τα υλικά που θες να χρησιμοποιήσεις!!!  
> Πάντως και το απλό χοντρό νάυλον πολύ καλό είναι και δεν είναι σε καμμιά περίπτωση ερμητικά κλειστό όπως λές.
> Απλά προστατεύει απο ρευματα κρύο και αρπακτικά.
> Για να είναι ΑΕΡΟΣΤΕΓΕΣ θα έπρεπε να το έχω εφαρμόσει με ειδικό μηχάνημα αεροστεγούς συσκευασίας...
> Φέτος δεν πήρα τέτοιο...(¨Αιντε τζόρνιο κούνα το κέφαλι σου να λιώσουν τα παγάκια..  )


...αυτό είναι υπερβολή που λες, δεν χρειάζεται αεροστεγές κλείσιμο για να κρατάει υγρασία μέσα, αν παρατηρήσεις πολλές φορές θα δεις να έχει το νάιλον σταγόνες νερού πάνω του να το διατρέχουν, αυτό αποδεικνύει τον εγκλωβισμού της υγρασίας στο εσωτερικό και την υγροποίησή των υδρατμών, λόγω της διαφοράς θερμοκρασίας μέσα και έξω

----------


## sleopard

πολύ ωραία υλικά!!.....τέτοιες πέργκολες πού βρίσκουμε όμως?καμία ιδεά??....για Αθήνα αν γνωρίζετε......

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Βασίλη το ναύλον είναι ένα υλικό που προστατεύει απ τον αέρα και την υγρασία.
Αν δεν είναι εκτεθειμένο στην βροχή ΔΕΝ θα πάρει υγρασία παρά μόνο αν το έχεις καταβρέξει και δεν το έχεις σκουπίσει.
Π.χ. αυτές τις μέρες το περιβάλλον έχει 80-90% υγρασία έτσι?
 το νάυλον που έχω τυλίξει την πέργκολα ΔΕΝ κρατάει υγρασία το πρωί η όποια άλλη ώρα. Δεν κατακρατεί την υγρασία όπως το τζάμι ας πούμε.
Δεν βρίσκω το πρωί στάλες νερού όπως στο παρμπρίζ η στο καπό του αυτοκινήτου.
Κάνε το πείραμα και θα το διαπιστώσεις...

----------


## voutsigoutsi

http://www.google.gr/#hl=el&source=hp&b ... 7434649d53

----------


## xXx

> Βασίλη το ναύλον είναι ένα υλικό που προστατεύει απ τον αέρα και την υγρασία.
> Αν δεν είναι εκτεθειμένο στην βροχή ΔΕΝ θα πάρει υγρασία παρά μόνο αν το έχεις καταβρέξει και δεν το έχεις σκουπίσει.
> Π.χ. αυτές τις μέρες το περιβάλλον έχει 80-90% υγρασία έτσι?
>  το νάυλον που έχω τυλίξει την πέργκολα ΔΕΝ κρατάει υγρασία το πρωί η όποια άλλη ώρα. Δεν κατακρατεί την υγρασία όπως το τζάμι ας πούμε.
> Δεν βρίσκω το πρωί στάλες νερού όπως στο παρμπρίζ η στο καπό του αυτοκινήτου.
> Κάνε το πείραμα και θα το διαπιστώσεις...


Προφανώς αερίζεται και δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα...αν τυλίξεις το νάιλον γύρω γύρω σφιχτά από φόβο πχ μην κρυώσουν τα πουλιά και δεν παίρνει αέρα μέσα έλα να τα ξαναπούμε

----------


## sleopard

τελικά πήγα σήμερα σ αυτά τα πολυκαταστήματα και δεν βρήκα τίποτα ...σκέφτηκα λοιπόν να βάλω και τα τρια καναρινάκια στην ζευγαρώστρα να βγαλω και το χώρισμα και να κάνω πατέντα με ναυλον και ολα μελι γάλα....αλλά αν βάλω και τα τρία μέσα μήπως σταματήσει να τραγουδάει ο μικρός αρσενικός μου????τι λέτε???

----------


## xXx

ποτέ δεν ξέρεις...κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική και κάθε πουλί επίσης...και το ίδιο πράγμα να είχα βιώσει δεν θα μπορούσα με σιγουριά να σου απαντήσω αν το πάθει αυτό το καναρίνι σου...εμένα πχ μπορεί να το έπαθε...το δικό σου όμως είναι άλλο πουλί από το δικό μου...

...με λίγα λόγια καλό είναι να κάνουμε και κάποιες φορές πειραματισμούς μόνο έτσι θα μάθουμε κάποια πράγματα, ιδίως για τα πουλιά μας   ::

----------


## sleopard

http://img695.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dsc00438t.jpg

λοιπον παιδια αργησα λιγο αλλα κατι καταφερα να κανω....δειτε και πειτε μου....ειναι λιγο στενο το μπαλκονι και ετσι μπορεσα να βγαλω τις φωτο!!!!

----------


## douke-soula

καλο φαινεται !!!
για μπροστα σε περιπτωση βροχης ή πολυ κρυου εχεις ετοιμο κομματι ναϋλον να βαλεις;

----------


## sleopard

το εχω κοψει ,ετσι ωστε να ενωνονται τα δυο φυλλα απο τα πλαγια με σκρατσ αυτοκολλητα και απο πανω κατεβαινει το αλλο κομματι που φτανει ως το πρωτο ραφι.......δεν μπαινει σταγονα...εχω βαλει και ενα θερμομετρακι μεσα για να ελεγχω!!!  ::

----------


## tasrek

Θα χρειαστεί όμως να έχεις και κάποιες τρύπες (μικρές) στο νάυλον για εξαερισμό, διότι όταν κλείνεις το μπροστινό τμήμα ο αέρας δεν θα ανανεώνεται.

----------


## sleopard

ε δεν ειναι και αεροστεγως κλεισμενο!!!απο κατω ανοιχτο ειναι...!!!θα περνει αερα απο κατω!!

----------


## lianna

Αν φτιάξω κι εγώ μία τέτοια κατασκευή μπορώ να τα βγάλω έξω ή είναι πλέον αργά. Και με τον αέρα τί γίνεται; Στο δικό μου μπαλκόνι έχω σοβαρό πρόβλημα με τον αέρα διότι δεν καλύπτομαι από πουθενά. Επίσης το χειμώνα τις τέντες τις ανεβάζω για να τις προφυλάξω. Οπότε πως μπορώ να καλύψω τα κλουβιά τους όταν θα τα χτυπάει ο ήλιος;

----------


## tasrek

> Αν φτιάξω κι εγώ μία τέτοια κατασκευή μπορώ να τα βγάλω έξω ή είναι πλέον αργά.


Νομίζω πως είναι αργά. Πρέπει να τα αφήνουμε σε όλη την περίοδο του φθινοπώρου έξω για να είναι σταδιακή η προσαρμογή τους στην μείωση της θερμοκρασίας.




> Και με τον αέρα τί γίνεται; Στο δικό μου μπαλκόνι έχω σοβαρό πρόβλημα με τον αέρα διότι δεν καλύπτομαι από πουθενά. Επίσης το χειμώνα τις τέντες τις ανεβάζω για να τις προφυλάξω.


Ο βασικός εχθρός των πουλιών είναι οι βοριάδες και γενικά τα ρεύματα του αέρα. Γι' αυτόν τον λόγο δεν βάζουμε τα πουλιά μας σε βορινά μπαλκόνια. Οι άνεμοι είναι ισχυρότεροι και τα πουλιά εκτεθημένα. Η μόνη λύση αν δεν υπάρχει άλλο μπαλκόνι διαθέσιμο είναι η δημιουργία μιας κατασκευής από πλεξιγκαλ ή κάποιο άλλο υλικό που θα αναλάβει τον ρόλο του "ανεμοφρακτη".




> Οπότε πως μπορώ να καλύψω τα κλουβιά τους όταν θα τα χτυπάει ο ήλιος;


Α) κατεβασμένη τέντα
Β) Ένα μεγάλο φυτό μπροστά από το κλουβί που δεν κινδυνεύει να πέσει από τον αέρα και έχει επαρκή φυλλωσιά για να δημιουργεί σκίαση.
Γ) Μια πέργκολα με κάποιο κάλλυμα (υφασμάτινο κατά προτίμηση) ώστε να μπορείς να την στηρίξεις στο μπαλκόνι σου χωρίς να σου τρώει χώρο.
Δ) Παίζεις συστηματικά Τζόκερ, κερδίζεις και αλλάζεις σπίτι οπότε λύνονται όλα τα προβλήματά σου.  ::

----------


## tasrek

> ε δεν ειναι και αεροστεγως κλεισμενο!!!απο κατω ανοιχτο ειναι...!!!θα περνει αερα απο κατω!!



Η συμβουλή μου είναι να ανοίξεις 2 μικρούς αεραγωγούς στα πλαϊνά της κατασκευής για παν ενδεχόμενο (υψηλή συγκέντρωση διοξειδίου του άνθρακα από την εκπνοή, μυρωδιές από εξωτερικούς παράγοντες που μπορεί να εγκλωβιστούν μέσα στην κατασκευή κλπ). Πρόσφατα μου έτυχε ο γείτονάς μου να χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιου είδους αεροσολ το οποίο είχε πολύ έντονη οσμή και επειδή είχα κατεβασμένες τέντες η κατάσταση στο μπαλκόνι έγινε αποπνι΄κτική ακόμα και για μένα που είμαι άνθρωπος. Πόσο μάλλον για έναν οργανισμό όπως το καναρίνι που φημίζεται για το ευαίσθητο αναπνευστικό του.

----------


## aft3rgl0w

εγω για σιγουρια το βραδυ η όταν λείπω και ο καιρός ειναι αμφίβολλος το βγαζω έξω απο τη πορτα του σπιτιου (στη σκαλα δλδ) εκει καποιες φορες υαπρχει παραθυρο ανοιχτο στον κατώ όροφο οποτε περνει και καθαρό αερά και δεν προκειται ποτε να ανυσυχω για βροχη και κανενα τρελο αέρα κ εχω το κεφαλι μου ησυχο.ενοειται βεβαια πως αν θες εντέλει κάτι να φτιαξεις το καλιτετο θα ήταν με πλεξιγκλας όπως προτειναν και τα παιδια στα προηγουμενα ποστ.

----------


## xXx

> το εχω κοψει ,ετσι ωστε να ενωνονται τα δυο φυλλα απο τα πλαγια με σκρατσ αυτοκολλητα και απο πανω κατεβαινει το αλλο κομματι που φτανει ως το πρωτο ραφι.......δεν μπαινει σταγονα...εχω βαλει και ενα θερμομετρακι μεσα για να ελεγχω!!!


πολύ θα ήθελα να δω φωτογραφίες αν γίνεται γιατί είμαι σε φάση κατασκευής προστασίας κα εγώ

----------


## Avdiritis

Παιδιά μετά την κακοκαιρία που έχουμε εδώ και 2 μέρες με τρομερό αέρα και με πολύ απότομη πτώση της θερμοκρασίας δε θέλησα να το ρισκάρω και να τα αφήσω έξω (ειδικά με τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζω με τα μάτια και τα πόδια), τα έβαλα μέσα στο κλιμακοστάσιο μπροστά από ένα παράθυρο που είναι πάντα κλειστό για να αγναντεύουν έξω. Έξω πάλι μετά το πέρας του χειμώνα, καλό Μάρτη δηλαδή   :winky:

----------


## sleopard

εγω τα εχω αντιθετα εξω.....εκλεισα και το ναυλον ....εχω βαλει και ενα θερμομετρο μεσα ,το οποιο πριν κλεισω το ναυλον ειχε 2-3 βαθμους πιο κατω ....πιστευω με 5 βαθμους κελσιου και χωρις να τα χτυπαει αερας δεν θα εχουν προβλημα!!!  :winky:   :winky:

----------

